
Penguins freed to roam in Chicago aquarium - zuhayeer
https://twitter.com/evanmcmurry/status/1239663996950773761
======
a3n
"Oh my god, it's _we_ that have been inside the tank! Look, here's that bench
that the human chicks like to stand on!"

